# Building New Hutch-Progress



## la~la~land (Apr 17, 2010)

Ok wasn't sure if this went in the Housing Constructionbecause its going to house my breeding/show rabbits. Sorry if its in the wrong place :blushan:

My dad and I are building anew hutch for my mini rexes. Its got three stories, each is 2ft high x 4ft wide x 3ft deep. Theres going to be a slide-in divider in the middle ofeach level. When a doe kindles or I have a group of juniors I'll take it out so they'll have the full 4x3. Its gonna have solid floors with stick on tiles so if there are any accidents outside their litter boxes I can just wipe it up. I'll post pics as we go.

Today we framed it up. Heres a pic of the mostly finished frame. (its laying on its back)


----------



## la~la~land (Apr 18, 2010)

We're about to go outside to put the floors and sides on  I'll post pics


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 18, 2010)

Will the inside dividers be wire or wood?


----------



## countrybuns (Apr 18, 2010)

I love watching these projects progress it gives me ideas for my three that are coming in May


----------



## la~la~land (Apr 18, 2010)

*bunnybunbunb wrote: *


> Will the inside dividers be wire or wood?


It'll be wood I'd rather them not peeand chew oneachother


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 18, 2010)

Be ready to replace the dividers  My 10 year old wood hutches... well lets just say one is on it's last splinter and the other is only alive because I replaced the floor last year.


----------



## la~la~land (Apr 18, 2010)

*bunnybunbunb wrote: *


> Be ready to replace the dividers  My 10 year old wood hutches... well lets just say one is on it's last splinter and the other is only alive because I replaced the floor last year.



Lol, they're just a slide-in piece of wood so they'll be easy to replace. just cut another piece to size. I was thinking of tiling them over too but not sure.

We've got the floors andall four sides up now :thumbupI'll try to post pics later. Now all we have to do is put in the dividers, doors, put wire on the front, and put the tin on the roof.


----------



## The Turtle (Apr 18, 2010)

I will be finalizing drawings for the hutch design we've refined here... it's designed for Flemish Giants but would work for lots of things. Solid floors, wire sides, doors that can be configured to swing up or to the side, and no doorstep so that stuff can be raked out easily. It's a modification of the Harold May Windwood Hutch, and I'm at the point now where I can knock one out in under two hours.

It's a double hutch, two hutches 3' wide x 2' high by 3.5' deep. The dividers are tacked in, and can be removed when you want all the space for a big litter and mom. We have 7 doubles here now, and I have to build another shortly. Pictures and an accurate materials list will be included. Probably will end up posting it on our website.


----------



## la~la~land (Apr 25, 2010)

*Sorry I havent updated in so long! I lost mycamera cord* 

*With bottoms and back*






*With the sides on*






*Side view*






*Slot where the divider slides in*







*Now we just have to stain it, put the roof on, and put in the tiles *

*Let me know what you think :thumbup*


----------



## mekkispets (Apr 25, 2010)

:great:
Its looking great!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 25, 2010)

That looks really awesome!! 
Can't wait to see more pictures of it as it continues to be built! 

Emily


----------



## la~la~land (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks 
No progress today. Its raining


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 26, 2010)

Woowww! I can't wait until it is finished!!!!!



Jen


----------



## la~la~land (Apr 27, 2010)

Hopefully no more rain today


----------



## bummblebee (Apr 27, 2010)

Looking good keep us posted on the finished project


----------



## kwilds (Apr 28, 2010)

I have been debating with myself as to whether I want to build all wire hanging cages in my rabbit shed or solid wooden hutches. After watching the progress of your project I am leaning heavily towards wood! I can't wait to see them finished.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice! I like it.


----------



## la~la~land (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, long time no see lol
Welp, hutch building took priority _under_ my lil bro's treehouse but we're back on track (just in time too, I picking up a couple new rabbits at the end of the week and they'll need a place to live) Its got a nice coat of paint now and the roof is going on this evening after it cools off. I'm also going to tile the first level today  The color of the paint and and tin match our house  Pics soon

:time:


----------



## lelanatty (Jul 25, 2010)

It looks great! reminds me of a bookshelf at this point, but I have always dreamed of making something like that, when I was looking at my bookshelf. :biggrin2:

putting tiles in is great idea! No sore hocks and and always a cool place to lay down! I can't wait to see the finished product with bunnies in it :biggrin2:


----------



## la~la~land (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok, roofs on, I didn't get to finish tiling beause it started storming really bad. I'll finish when my dad gets home so he can help me cut them to size.


----------



## la~la~land (Jul 29, 2010)

Some pics  The first story is finished. 
Its really hard to take pics of lol. We've got the hutch really close to the pool. (We're moving it after we finish)

The roof






The tile. (When I pick up some more tile I'm going to perimeter the walls with them.)









The doors (There are two of them lol. I had to open one to get the picture)









Wow, these pics make it look tiny :shock: Its not that small I swear! I'll have to get pics of it with the buns inside.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jul 29, 2010)

Very nice hutch you're building! 24"X36" is a good size for a mini rex, I'd think.

Can I make a suggestion? Putstick on tiles on the walls as well as the floor. Then run a bead of silicone along the seam. Even with litter boxes, buns can overshoot and hit the walls.Ew! 

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## la~la~land (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks  Yea, thats what I was talking about when I said I was going to perimeter the walls. I think bunnies need to learn better aim lol


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh, hehe! I missed that! Too busy looking at pics and not reading the text, I guess! 

Rue


----------



## la~la~land (Jul 29, 2010)

Ok, after spending forever in the pouring rain, the tile is completely finished on the first two levels. (I think we're going to just focus on getting the first two levels done right now because bunnies have to go in it saturday) First level is completed, just needs the divider and the second level just needs doors and a divider. So that'll get finished tomorrow. Lol, I actually spent a while _inside_ the hutch tiling away from the rain  Mom was outside with an umbrella helping me cut the tiles to size.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 30, 2010)

So when are you coming to Texas to build some of these for me?

The only thing I would change/add...and this is up to you - is to put wheels on it somehow.

Why? In case of a fire - its gonna be heavy to move - but if you can wheel it out the door....you might have a better chance of saving bunnies. (I had a friend who had a rabbitry fire and she saved EVERY bunny cause all the cages were on wheels).

Edited to add: DUH.....just realized it will probably stand alone as it is and not be going into a building - sorry!


----------



## la~la~land (Jul 30, 2010)

Lol, I think my dad would have a stroke if I asked for another one  
Yea, its going to be outside. We're putting it beside a shed thinggy but its metal. (Lol, hoping to sneak some wire cages in there :shhhh:


----------



## la~la~land (Jul 31, 2010)

Heyy  Sooo......who wants to see pics of thehutch with two brand new bunnies? Okay, so the first level is completed and the second level just needs doors. Tell me what you think :coolness:Oh, and sorry for the lack of hay and toys  I'd _just_ put them in there and I ran out of hay yesterday (they got grass to make up for it tonight)


----------



## lelanatty (Jul 31, 2010)

It looks great!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 31, 2010)

how gorgeous! I love your tile color choices


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Jul 31, 2010)

I love it ! It's wonderful ! My dad is building something like this for my New Zealand Whites.


----------



## la~la~land (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks  I think the bunnies approve. Thats all that matters right? Lol yea, I like the tile in the top level the best  The two colors look good together. The other two layers are all the green tile


----------



## Whiskerz (Jul 31, 2010)

Looks awesome, I cant wait to see it when its fully done!!!!


----------



## Whiskerz (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok, This may sound weird but I gotta say it..
I noticed on one of your bunnies that the spot on its side looks JUST like a bunny figure!

So, I circled the spot Im talking about





And below is a drawing I made of the spot as a bunny, doesnt the spot look like this; a little bunny!?? _Look at the shape_





or have I finally lost my mind to the bunnies?


----------



## la~la~land (Jul 31, 2010)

OMG, Your right! I never noticed that! Lol


----------



## Jaded (Aug 1, 2010)

Ha pretty cool


----------



## Maple Front Rabbitry (Aug 1, 2010)

wow it looks amazing. What a great idea with all the tiles. I'll have to try that with my cages =P


----------



## woahlookitsme (Aug 3, 2010)

I really like your new hutch. Good job 


Im also in the middle of making a new hutch. Ours is with pvc and hanging cages.


----------

